# Delaware Road Trip anyone?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If anyone would like to get the cobwebs out of their rods and reels, I plan on fishing IRI and 3R's next Saturday, January 18th and would love some P&S company.  

*I know you want to get out of the house, freeze your butt off, and hook into Mr. Cow Bass, right?.*  *Then do it!*

Intend to leave early Saturday AM from my house and fish IRI until after the high tide. Tide information if anyone wants to join me:

Rehoboth Beach - High tide is 7:33 AM
Inlet Bridge - High tide is 8:14 AM
CG Station - High tide is 8:21 AM

Sunrise is around 7:15 AM. 

After fishing lures at IRI, intend to hit the beach and do some surf fishing.

Any takers?  

PS - *He doesn't know it yet BUT* HuskyMD just might buy us all breakfast at the Sunshine Restaurant after working up a sweat reeling in the all big un's!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Then I might actually have returned the gas money I should owe you from the last trip.

Hey, what time do you think you will leave Annapolis? What time will you start fishing?

Want to see my new rod? If so, I will gladly come show it to you while I catch a cold (only kind of fish in the water this time of year?).


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Leave Annapolis around 3 to get to IRI by 5 AM.

Gas money? I guess you are buying breakfast if you go. 

Bring the new rod and 15 lb test line for IRI and your surf rod for 3R's beach. Leave the stroller behind.  I have a surf cart to take all our stuff to the beach in one trip. Think it's the same one that CDog has.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

IRI is pretty quiet as is the surf. i haven't even heard of any herring in the inlet yet either. it hasn't been that good a year.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

Crab,
what are you going to use for bait and where are you going to find it at 3am? Or are you going to purchase it the night before?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I don't know Crabby, the weather forecast is looking pretty chilly...I'm not sure I could do that with a baitcaster. Hmm...looks like I have a reason to dream of a new spinner.

Anyway, let me know later in the week if you are still going to go. I might still come along even with the cold.


----------



## FisHunter (May 1, 2001)

Sandcrab,
If the Maryland/Delaware forum was split
where would you post this question? Just curious.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fishunter,

Delaware related fishing would be posted on the DE page.

Husky..

Forget the cold.  They are still catching stripers in the inlet. Last weekend they hit pretty hard on bucktails. However, due to lack of fish in the surf, I will not be surf fishing. Most of the stripers and blues are going South for the Winter. There is also a lack of bait around as only frozen bunker and minnows are available now. Taking this into consideration, I will be casting lures Saturday morning at IRI. No surf fishing.

Spring is just around the corner. Lots of crappie fishing just ahead at the reservoirs on live minnows and crappie jigs. Time for me to start getting the old reservoir boat ready - new seats, rod holders, etc. Anyone fish Tridelphia in the Spring for crappies?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Sandcrab,

Any Topwater action at the Inlet? 

No Tridelphia here, Loch Raven and Pretty Boy every now and then but more than likely you'll find me chasing the elusive trout this spring.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Joey,

The reports I got in said they are hitting bucktails and that anglers made a mad dash at the fishing shops to get them.

Lock Raven and Pretty Boy are North of Baltimore - right? Just a hop-and-a-skip for me. Let me know if you want to do some reservoir fishing. I got a 14' johnboat and a kick-butt trolling motor!  

I love to trout fish! Give me a yell and I'll break out the old ultralight reel with 2 lb mono! I have yet to check out any of the local streams in MD for trout. I'm an old NY Catskill trout ultralight fisherman although I fly fish for stripers and blues off the jetties in the Summer.  I was going to try the stream below the dam on Tridelphia but they closed it to fishing after 9/11.

This weekend I will attempt to get that striper who took my WE shad around the pilings at IRI during the Summer!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey, I'm up for trout fishing if anyone wants to go. I brought back my ultralight w/2 pound test to keep myself occupied until I start striper fishing again in April.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

But UNTIL the Spring, wouldn't you guys like to get one more chance to get even with all those stripers who did you wrong during the year? *They are all at IRI and they are laughing at us!*  

Saturday morning, IRI, bring your bucktails and get even with them!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm still game SandCrab--at worst its an enjoyable ride and a good breakfast.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Husky,

Drop me an email. Intend to meet at the same place and ride down with me?

I'll have steak and eggs (your treat).


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

You guys gotta dump those ultralights for some 4 wts.  Count me in for a trout get together...might want to wait for a hatch though.

I need a topwater fix and those VA reports are very tempting. What's the water temp at IRI recently?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The ultralights and my Mitchell 308 with 2 lb test doesn't go! Phooey to trout fly rods! Ultralight rods with 2 lb test and those micro Mepps spinners and we are good to go!  

Looking at the charts, looks like the water temp at IRI is at least 50 degrees.

Yeah - Those guys in VA are having a ball catching 40-50 schoolies a night!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,that big fish I lost at Cape Henlopen last year is probily laughing at me too.I wonder if it was one of them 9lb weakies I was looking for(I didn't get a chance to see what it was).On the subject of cold water fishing;will anybody be trying for Winter Flounder in March?If I'm able to put some daytime fishing in I'll probily fish for them.Do Winter Flounder bite at night?


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

yo sandrab you still goin saturday?
I am thinking about it but wondered if you still planned on making a trip thru the artic tundra.
I was goin to get my surf tag renewed.
email or reply I might meet you guys


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

DP,

Still planning on fishing as scheduled. HuskyMD and I should be there by first light. Going to start at the jetty, then the bridge, then the CG Station as the tide gets higher.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good Luck to all on this trip.  
You all have a great time,and it's great to
see the need alive again.
THE NEED TO FISH  
Stay warm 
Don't know what the temp's up there are but
it's 42 here at 6 30 am.  
Let us know what time the dinner bell is going to ring.  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Koz,

42?  That's a heat spell!  

Just might pick your brains for info if I make my yearly trip to Tampa for business. Love to catch trout in the early AM in Tampay Bay on poppers!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sandcrab
It went up to 72 at 3 PM.
I'm use It being 70 when I wake up and go to the beach for a nice 85 or 90 Degree day. 

Guess I will have to wait for that to return.  
But you just let me know when and we will 
try to let know where.  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Come on everyone--it should be a brisk 12 degrees tomorrow at 6 am. Add the wind and it's probably arctic out there.

Who's in? There must be someone out there who is crazy.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So if 47 degree water temp is the low range for Stripers and the temp last week before the cold front in DE was 43 degrees, the water id prob like what? 40 degrees?

Does anyone really think anyone would catch stripers right now--even at IRI?

Has anyone here ever caught them with the water this cold?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

* Patience young grasshopper!* Read the Delaware Fishing Report. The stripers are still around for the taking.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hey, I'm in tomorrow for the breakfast.
Any frostbite is incidental.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Last week may have been the last.
Sue Foster says when the bitter cold comes to stay, kiss the stripers goodbye.

I think all we will be doing tomorrow is kissing sleep and $ goodbye.

But I'll still be there at 4 unless you tell me otherwise. If you cancel I won't mind.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The show goes on! See you at 4 AM. Bring your long johns.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

You all can count me out.
I have my heat on.It's been a while since I had to do that.
Good Luck, Stay Warm, Get the long johns out.
We want pics take the camera.
Kozlow


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...Either you're one of the most dedicated fisherman I heard of or you haven't been taking your medication. Are you using the new All-Temp rod with the heated guides? Just kidding, hope you have a successful trip, you deserve it fishing in 8* weather. Myself, I'm taking a safe boating course in Fells Pt. this morning.  

Catman.


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Sandcrab, I hope you survive.Its to cold even for stripers.Plus as somebody told you,your guides on your rod will freeze up.Isnt there some other hobby you can keep yourself busy with.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

They didn't go their sitting in their nice warm houses watching us talk about them.         
Kozlow


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

The highlight of the trip had to be the pier at the state park (Henlopen).
What a georgeous pier. Thank goodnoss I took along all that corn--I never would have caught all those winter flounder without it!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

IRI 6am-8am. Decided to start out at the North Jetty and follow the tide down to the bridge, then the CG Station (road closed). 
North jetty looked absolutly beautiful except for the 6 degree weather and the high winds. Can you spell FROSTBITE? 

We (HuskyMD and I) decided to try the South jetty area near the Condos as the winds were not as strong. We fished for awhile and decided to leave for the day. As we left the South side to go home, we crossed the IRI Bridge and *spotted hundreds of birds diving for baitfish at the North Jetty.*  Off we went to try our luck. 

Although we cast like crazy guys, and my ABU 6500 CS Mag reel let me cast halfway accross the inlet, the winds kept us from reaching the diving birds. 

A quick breakfast at the Dewey Beach hotspot - the Sunshine Rest, and we were on our way home. Riding up Route 1 we decided to check out Cape Henlopen State Park. What a long, beatiful pier they have. This is one place I will definately check out come Spring! 

Frozen day but a good day to fish and find a new hotspot - Cape Henlopen. 

Next stop - Spring crappies at the reservoir, white perch in the Severn, and ultralight trout fishing in the streams!  Man I miss ice fishing!


----------

